# D28 and Larrivee D40, LV03R



## DavidChandross (10 mo ago)

I have owned a David Wren original, many Martins, Larivees and Gibsons, and I love them all. But nothing matches the power, volume and diversity of tones that I see in the D28. I did not by the HD model, frankly the D28 stretched my budget. But I am happy with this choice. I had a D18 but it was nothing like this. 

Now I have a Larrivee LV03 Rosewood on order and I will be thrilled to compare them. For pure inspiration, Larrivees really work for me as well. My D40 is not like a D18 or a D28. It is punchy,very percussive, sharp. Mahogany B/S. 

I think this is just a NGD post really. D28, where have you been all my life?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Nothing like a great D-28. I lusted after a D-28 from the early 70's until the early 90's when I bought my first, a D-28 standard. From there I went to an HD-28 then to an HD-28V which I owned for close to 9 years and only sold to buy a D-28 Authentic 1941 which I've had for over 5 years. Not long after I bought the D-28A I bought a D-18 Authentic 1939. As far as Martins go there is really no where to go better except the real vintage versions which will take a lottery win for me to own.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I am not actually a dreadnough guy... But I used to love the rare Larrivee L-03 koa I sold last year as well as the OM-09 I am on the verge to let go too (my Guild F-30 appears as good). I loved the sound of my former Martin D-35 and do love my OOO-18 (2014) as well as my OODB. I love my Taylors 412ce (2007) and 510 (2006) too. You cannot go wrong with these, nor with those you named.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I loved the D28 I had, but only for playing the guitar - not for singing with or recording. I recently went to L&M in Laval and played everything in the shop. In all honesty, the L03R that was there out-toned the D28. It had a deeper, richer bass, with the Larrivee balance through the rest of the frequency range.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Never owned a Larrivee, so can't comment on that. But I do have an '83 D-28 that I can't ever imagine being without. It is my cold, dead hands guitar. To my ears it has what I believe is the fundamental, classic D-28 sound made famous on numerous recordings. It's an easy sound to love and bond with. But that is what my ears hear and it is not to say that it is better than brand xyz.


----------



## DavidChandross (10 mo ago)

b-nads said:


> I loved the D28 I had, but only for playing the guitar - not for singing with or recording. I recently went to L&M in Laval and played everything in the shop. In all honesty, the L03R that was there out-toned the D28. It had a deeper, richer bass, with the Larrivee balance through the rest of the frequency range.


I agree, side by side the Larry performs in those areas better.


----------



## Shai`tan (Aug 25, 2020)

Bit of a thread resurrection here. But I am a fairly new D 28 owner. Picked up a 2016 D28 at my buddies Shop aways back. Now.... he carries quite a few high enders. Taylors. Larrivee`, Northwood... the list goes on. But out of all the ones in the Shop at the time, the D28 stood out with an alround better fuller balanced sound. Ultimately though I think the HD28 is where I`ll be heading. I find the D28 neck is a tad uncomfy .... incomparison to the HD28 I tried. The HD28 felt slimmer, and easier to chord/play. Hard to explain. More effortless. So if and when a 2018 HD28 shows up that`s been well played and broke in somewhat, I`ll be trading up. Although if a Northwood Dreadnaught with the right/similar sound as my D28 came my way, I wouldn`t kick it out of bed. ;p


----------

